# My wrap-around deck building



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I built a wrap around deck (victorian design for my country house).

I thought to share my experiment ... if this could help someone here.. at least..

here: *My deck pictures*

Storage under my deck:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice, flower boxes and all.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it. Your house looks so cozy and inviting,


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks great. How many square feet is it? Do you have a second level under the pitched roof? GB


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Yess, I keep the second deck because it was made from pressure treated wood.

See ----> *Decking step*

Me decking:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Quite a task you took on but it's looking great. Great looking house/yard too btw.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you so much.

See my maintenance tips ----> *Garden structures maintenance*


----------

